# EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950



## Viprex (12. November 2011)

*EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Radeon HD 6950, auf die der EKL Peter passt. Da es ja kaum noch Referenzmodelle zu kaufen gibt, fällt diese sichere Wahl leider weg.

Gerne kann das Modell auch ein werksseitig übertaktetes Modell sein. 1GB Speicher langt mir, Sonderbeilagen brauche ich nicht. Klasse wäre auch ein Dual Bios und zumindest die Chance, die Karte noch auf eine 6970 modden zu können (aber hierauf lege ich es nicht an).
Wichtig ist mir einfach, dass der Kühler auf die Karte passt.

Laut EKL Webseite sollte die Karte ein Lochabstand von 53mm haben. Hier scheitert es schon mit den verfügbaren Infos bei mir. Darüber hinaus sollte ja nicht nur der Lochabstand passen, sondern auch der Rest der Karte (Stichwort Kühlerplatte, Ram, Spannungswandler, im Weg sitzende Bauteile und auch die Gesamtbreite der Karte) passen.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!
Schönen Abend!


----------



## ratmal86 (12. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Hallo,

siehe PM von mir. Auf die Karte, die ich hier liegen habe, dürfte vom Lochabstand der Peter draufpassen. 

LG


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Beim Peter liegt ein Adapter bei, für mehrer Lochabstände.
Die Schräubchen, die den Kühler an der GraKa halten, können dementsprechend arangiert weren werden.

Hatte da nicht drauf geachtet und fast 20 Minuten Schrauben versetzt, aber der Peter wollte nich auf meine 570.
Beim zweiten Blick in die Kiste fiel mir dann auf, dass ich es die ganze Zeit mit dem ATI-Adapter probiert hatte.
Anderer Adapter drauf und innerhalb von 2 Minuten fertig.

http://www.gamerarea.at/shop/media/images/popup/PeterUni02.jpg

Die beiden Streben am GPU-Kühler sind für ATI, und die passen eigentlich auf jeden ATI! Auf jeden fall auf die 5er und 6er Reihe.
Die kleinen Löcher sind für die Halteschrauben, die durch die PCB-Löcher der GraKa gehen.

Musst halt nur die passenden Löcher finden!


----------



## Viprex (12. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ich habe jetzt in einem anderen Forum gehört, dass der peter z. B. nicht ohne Umbaumaßnahmen auf die Asus 69x0 DCII Karten passt. Hier ist ein Platinenvergleich zu sehen.
hmm, schwierig.


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Beim direkten Vergleich und genauem Hinsehen scheint die GPU bei der Asus DCII näher am Slotblech zu sein.
Das könnte tatsächlich ein Problem geben, da der Peter recht ausladend ist.

Hab mal was gegoogelt.
Früher gabe es bei CaseKing schon umgerüstete GraKas mit dem Peter. Die einzige Karte, die ich noch finde,
ist die 6950 von XFX und die ist nicht mehr lieferbar...

Soweit ich aber weiss, baut CaseKing auch die GraKas um, versieht sie für den Kunden mit anderen Kühlern.
Vielleicht wäre es nicht ganz so verkehrt da mal nachzufragen?


----------



## Viprex (13. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> siehe PM von mir. Auf die Karte, die ich hier liegen habe, dürfte vom Lochabstand der Peter draufpassen.
> LG


 
Ich bin mir nicht so recht sicher, ob ich dir schon per PM geantwortet hatte. Aber kannst du mir nochmal sagen, um welche  Karte es sich genau handelt? Ist das eine XXX Edition oder eine  Standard? Und welchen Kühlertyp hat die? Einen SingleSlot oder Dual  Slot? Oder Referenzdesign? Das kann ich der Seite dort leider nicht  entnehmen.

Ich wäre schon daran interessiert. Sobald du mir gesagt, hast, welche  Karte das genau ist, entscheide ich mich, ob ich die XFX haben möchte.

Aber auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für dein Angebot!



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Soweit ich aber weiss, baut CaseKing auch die GraKas um, versieht sie für den Kunden mit anderen Kühlern.
> Vielleicht wäre es nicht ganz so verkehrt da mal nachzufragen?


Den Service finde ich auf der Seite leider nicht mehr. Schade. Die haben aber ohnehin keine 6950'er im Angebot, wie du schon geschrieben hast 


Ist meine 6950'er Wahl denn so übel? Doch lieber eine GTX 560TI? Mehr Geld als ~200€ wollte ich für die Karte nicht ausgeben, da kommt ja noch der Peter samt 2 Lüfter dazu.


----------



## ratmal86 (13. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Warum soll unbedingt ein Peter drauf?


----------



## Jackey555 (13. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Warum soll unbedingt ein Peter drauf?



Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Ist einfach im Moment der geilste Luftkühler. Der Peter wird auch meine nächste Graka beglücken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Jedes Referenz Design passt mit dem Peter.


----------



## Viprex (13. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Jedes Referenz Design passt mit dem Peter.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber wie in meinem 1. Post geschrieben gibt es "keine" Referenzkarten mehr zu kaufen (oder ich stelle mich im Preisvergleich einfach zu doof an), bzw. nur noch in homöopathischen Mengen zu hohen Preisen und dann auch noch bei Shops, die einfach meiden würde.
Vll. hast du ja aber einen Geheimtipp für mich?

Ja  





ratmal86 schrieb:


> Warum soll unbedingt ein Peter drauf?


 
Deswegen: 


Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Ist einfach im Moment der geilste Luftkühler. Der Peter wird auch meine nächste Graka beglücken.



Ich will einfach eine absolut leise Karte. Der Peter in Kombination mit den beQuiet Slients Wings 140mm soll ja laut PCGH nur 0,2 Sone surren. Das finde ich einfach absolut erstrebenswert.


----------



## Viprex (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Also, um das hier abzuschließen und als Zusammenfassung für nachfolgende Recherchen.

Ich habe heute Nacht folgende Komponenten bestellt:


Intel Core i5-2500K
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U
1024MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II
Asus P8Z68-V GEN3 1155 ATX DDR3 Z68 
Thermalright Archon Multisocket Cooler 
580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 
140x140x25 be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1000U/m 16.5dB(A) Schwarz 
Alpenföhn Peter - Universal High-End VGA Cooler 
NZXT H2 Midi-Tower Weiss 
Lian Li UC-01 USB3.0 auf 20Pin Pfostenstecker 
Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g 
Slotblechadapter USB 2x USB A Buchse auf 8pol Buchse intern 2-reihig 


Der Peter passt zwar nicht ohne weiteres auf die ASUS 69x0 DCII Karten, allerdings bekommt man mit etwas Geschick anscheinend die Heatpipes entwas verbogen. Dann geht das alles gut.


----------



## ratmal86 (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Weiß nicht, ob du direkt noch Wärmeleitpaste benötigst. Meistens sind die direkt beim CPU-Kühler enthalten. Weißt du auf anhieb, welche Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind? 
Bei meinen verbauten R3 Gehäuse sind die 120mm Lüfter immer gleich rausgeflogen und ich habe gescheite Silent Wings bzw. Wing Boost Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Viprex (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ja, ne kleine Tüte WLP ist da sicher immer bei, ich wollte aber mal wieder vernünftige hier liegen haben, da die alten Tuben so langsam gammeln (habe bestimmt 8-10 versch. WLPs hier liegen, aber alle alt).
Laut Tests sollen die verbauten Lüfter ganz ok sein, falls nicht, habe ich hier noch ein 120mm beQuiet Silent Wings und einen Scythe S-Flex 120mm sowie einen Sharkoon Silent Eagle liegen (alle Original). Auch einen 140mm Scythe Lüfter liegt hier noch. An Lüftern sollte es dann also nicht mangeln 
Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Crenshaw (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Hab den Peter auf ner Referenz HD 6970 verbaut und sag mal eher ein paar allgemeine Sachen:

Bei mir sind die Heatpipes ebenfalls gebogen! Weswegen? 
Er war vorher auf der MSI R 6850 verbaut die zwar den selben Lochabstand, aber eben nicht dieselbe Platine hat. Da war ne Kondensatorreihe im Weg 
Das biegen war wenn man den Dreh mal raus hatte ganz einfach (ich hab erst mal ganz vorsichtig mit nem Schraubstock probiert. Also den Peter zwischen zwei Holzplatten in den Schraubstock geklemmt und angezogen. Hat aber ncihts gebracht. Nach ein paar weiteren Versuchen mit anderen Ideen wurde es mir zu blöd und ich hab zur Rohrzange gegriffen! Und schon hats gepasst mit den von PCGH geschriebenen Temps )

Du musst halt sehen das auf der Platine in Gpu Nähe keine hohen Teile sind. Vor allem am oberen Ende der Karte da dort die Heatpipes ca. 3mm tiefer liegen als unten! Sonst ist es ziemlich egal wie die Platine aussieht 

MfG

Crenshaw

Achso: WLP sowie WLK und Passivkühler in hoher Zahl sind dabei! Auch gute Qualität. Habe neulich nochmal die Wärmeleitpaste auf Artic cooling Mx-7 gewechselt und das hat kein Temoeraturunterschied gemacht!


----------



## Viprex (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ja sauber, danke für den Tipp! Das bekomme ich sicher hin. Es darf halt keine Kontakt zwischen Heatpipes und dem PCB oder Bauteilen bestehen. Der Tipp mit der Rohrzange hört sich gut an, das habe ich schonmal gehört


----------



## Crenshaw (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Jo einfach mit roher Gewalt und viel Gefühl 
Das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, darfst sie aber nie mehr als "gerade" biegen. Also nicht nach innen sonst besteht die Gefahr das sie nicht mehr funtkionieren!


----------



## ratmal86 (15. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Erging mir genauso^^: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht xD.....Bei mir waren die Pipes vom Prolimatech auch im Weg.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ja, manchmal darf man nicht "kleinlich sein"!  Die Schutzbox um die DVIs war im Weg. 3mm haben die reguläre Montage verhindert. Naja, die Karte war aber auch schon 14 Tage alt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viprex (16. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Man, der Peter ist echt ein Monster. Ich bin so gespannt. Das Paket soll heute bereits geliefert werden, mal sehen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. November 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*



Viprex schrieb:


> Man, der Peter ist echt ein Monster. Ich bin so gespannt. Das Paket soll heute bereits geliefert werden, mal sehen...


 
Ohh ja,... 

Allerdings war ich von der Kühlleistung anfangs enttäuscht!

Mit dem Standardkühler hatte ich im Idle 30°C, mit dem Peter 29°C 
Dann mal den Furmark angeworfen, Karte schön auf 850Mhz@1,05V getaktet und siehe da:
Nach 10 Minuten mit dem Standard hatte ich 88°C und nen "böses Rauschen".
Mit dem Peter 61°C und die Lüfter unhörbar! 
So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## Viprex (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Mittlerweile werkelt der Peter auch auf meiner Asus DCII HD6950. Ich  musste lediglich die beiden äußeren, zum Mainboard zeigenden Heatpipes  etwas auseinander biegen, sodass zwischen Ihnen ein Kondensator Platz  hat. Das ging problemlos. 

Ich nutze als Lüfter 2 x 140mm BeQuiet Slient Wings. Diese laufen über  das Mainboard per Speedfan Steuerung auf niedrigster Drehzahl. Die  Grenzen sind 70°C Desired und 90°C Warning.
Die Karte erwärmt sich in normalen Spielen auf circa 70°C und die Lüfter  drehen dann nicht hoch. Im Extrem Furmark drehen die Lüfter dann voll  auf und die Karte wird <80°C warm.
Außerdem habe ich die hohen Ramkühler auf den 8 Ram Chips aufgeklebt.

Könnt ihr abschätzen, ob diese Werte für die GPU ok sind?

Warum frage ich: Ich finde nicht, dass der Peter stabil verbaut werden  kann. Ich kann ohne großen Kraftaufwand die Kühlfläche vom GPU-Die  "abhebeln", indem ich einfach am langen Ende des Kühlers etwas drücke.  Klar, durch die normale Einbaulage (Kühler zeigt zum Boden) ist diese  Hebelwirkung nicht vorhanden. 
Ich frage mich, ob ich den Kühler wirklich korrekt verbaut habe.


----------



## Crenshaw (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ja das passt schon ist bei mir auch so 

Aber die Temps sind doch doof  Regel sie einfach auf sieben Volt dann sind sie immernoch unhörbar und besser


----------



## Viprex (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Habe Speedfan jetzt mal auf 45% eingestellt. Damit rotieren die beiden Lüfter laut Anzeige mit 445RPM und 434RPM.

Hast du diesselben Lüfter? Falls ja, könntest du mal schauen, wieviel RPM die bei 7V bei dir machen? Ich habe keinen Spannungsadapter, kann die Drehzahl zum Lüfter bei 7V also nicht auslesen.


----------



## Crenshaw (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Also ich hab 2x Bequiet Slientwings USC 140 mm 

Geht nicht da sie ja am Netzteil hängen. Aber in der Verpackung von denen sind die Adapter dabei


----------



## Viprex (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Aber in der Verpackung von denen sind die Adapter dabei


 lol. In die Verpackung habe ich noch gar nicht weiter geguckt.. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Crenshaw (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Tjaja 
sag dann ob du sie gefunden hast


----------



## Viprex (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter - suche passende Radeon HD 6950*

Ja, gefunden habe ich sie. Aber die bringen mir nicht viel, da ich mit denen keine Möglichkeit habe, das Tachosignal abzugreifen. Die werden ja am 4-pin Molex angeschlossen und leiten kein Extra Tachosignal Kabel raus.
Ist auch nicht soo wichtig, ich hebe einfach die Minimaldrehzahl in Speedfan etwas an. Dann sind sie noch immer nicht wahrnehmbar, aber kühlen etwas besser.
Mir kommt es ja auch erster Linie auf die Lautstärke und dann erst auf die Kühlleistung an. Voraussetzung ist dann natürlich immer, dass der Kühler ausreichend Leistung hat um auch bei geringer Lautstärke ausreichend gut zu kühlen.


----------

